# Moral dilemma



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2008)

What to do when you have a moral problem with a project that you're working on but you need the money.....

Let's keep it real here. I got to pay food and bills and rent. I have two projects. One ok and one that I'm having a problem with on a moral basis. Not because the intention of the creator of the project is bad, but there's a big potential of it being misinterpreted the wrong way.

Its Like "American History X" but since it's not as good there's a strong chance that the project could be misunderstood.

What would you do....


----------



## Dave Connor (Apr 7, 2008)

Unless it's something morally reprehensible that you would never want to be asscociated with than I say go for it. Pay the bills and then do The Life and Times of Mother Teresa. We all end up doing things that can be distasteful but it allows us to keep the shop open for more artistic, altruistic or even just mainstream commercial ventures.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes it borders more on the distasteful than morally reprehensible.

I think if I can make the music more ironic sounding then it willòGŒ   vCÜGŒ   vCÝGŒ   vCÞG   vCßG   vCàG   vCáG   vCâG   vCãG   vCäG   vCåG   vCæG   vCçG   vCèG   vCéG   vCêG   vCëG   vCìG   vCíG   vCîG   vCïG   vCðG   vCñG   vCòG   vCóG   vCôG   vCõG   vCöG   vC÷G   vCøG   vCùG   vC


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Apr 7, 2008)

josejherring @ Mon Apr 07 said:


> project is kind of a parody on what's happening to fundamental Christian values and how they're being used to justify all sort of hatred and greed.



Sounds like the truth to me.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 7, 2008)

Drop it Jose! Pass it on to one of the 1,000 + members here who couldn't, "give a hoot about taste, just gimme something that I can add to my cv and get my career on track - I need to eat, man!"

Seriously, just make some sweet music. Chances are that your music will remain strong and be heard long after this project has aired a few times.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 7, 2008)

How much are your morals worth?


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2008)

Bruce Richardson @ Mon Apr 07 said:


> josejherring @ Mon Apr 07 said:
> 
> 
> > project is kind of a parody on what's happening to fundamental Christian values and how they're being used to justify all sort of hatred and greed.
> ...



I hear ya! That's why I've stuck with it.

But, in truth I'm kinda of thinkin' that I need to easy up a bit here and maybe look into doing a Disney type film or two. Something non controversial intended to please little kids or something. 0oD


----------



## lux (Apr 7, 2008)

use of a pseudonym?


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2008)

Not really. Just kind of a bizarre way of saying things. Mostly it's the song that the film maker wrote the words to that he wants for me to put to music.

Like I said it's by no means bad. It's actually pretty good, just a little bizarre. I've been working with him on the lyrics and its getting a lot better.

Jose


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2008)

"Yes it borders more on the distasteful than morally reprehensible"

Porno?


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2008)

No not porno. 

Now I get Lux's pseudonym comment.

If it were porno I could come up with a really catchy name like:

J. Handcock

or

John Ballzdorf

or

Long Duck Dong


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2008)

Hose A.?


----------



## Mark Belbin (Apr 7, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Apr 07 said:


> Hose A.?



...and the hair-rings?

-Belbin the Terrible


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2008)

Mark Belbin @ Mon Apr 07 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Apr 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hose A.?
> ...



Now that's just offensive


:mrgreen:


----------



## Mark Belbin (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, as long as it helps you to distinguish the distasteful from the morally reprehensible....it's these rare occasions where idiocy of my unique brand might just be helpful to someone....:wink: 

-B


----------



## Dave Connor (Apr 8, 2008)

By 'distasteful' I meant that very wide net of anything that's just plain dumb to something overtly sexual or whatever. Every professional knows what it means to work on less than ideal gigs and even things that are offensive to some degree. That's one thing, but being involved in a project that promotes a point of view that is contrary to one's fundamental core values is another. Being a conductor of a world class symphony orchestra would be a premier gig unless it's with Berlin in the 30's and 40's. It's a matter of concience no doubt.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 8, 2008)

My 2 cents:

What is distasteful and morally reprehensible to one, is not to another. To each his own. That is part of what makes us human, for better or for worse.

BTW - morally reprehensible is a very strong term to use; you should use it lightly. I know you sort of corrected yourself, but....A film which is a parody on what's happening with (any) religion and it's values might be distasteful, but morally reprehensible? To some fanatics maybe, but to the masses no. Key word here being parody.

Morally reprehensible are things like real-life slavery, child pornography, etc. 

Basically, you have to decide if you can sit through the writing process, put aside your personaly ideals and values, and do what needs to be done. If you can, more power to you. That does not make you any less of a man; after all you are not the film maker. If you can't, you should question whether or not you are cut out for this business. If you are looking to make a living scoring to picture, you are going to run across situations such as these. What happens when a somewhat big director comes calling, and you feel the subject matter is distasteful? If you think you are going to be able to get away with turning down work based on the fact that you don't like the subject matter, you are dead wrong. The only way you can get away with continually turning down work is if you are already booked or too busy. Otherwise, you will get labeled as someone who "doesn't want to work". Ask yourself this: how many jobs are you willing to turn down, and are you willing to risk a career because you think that your morals are better than the next guy's?


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd do it. I realize that's like a crack whore saying she'd go topless in a film, but still . . . I'd do it.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 10, 2008)

Carefully considering everything that was said here, I had a talk with the film maker/ Lyricist and he's decided to change the most objectionable material.

I just had a talk with him and told him that there was a high probability that he could be misunderstood and he agreed and changed it.

No more dilemma. 

thanks


----------

